# Parakeets!



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Meet Twix (the dark blue), Zoey (Green), Sky (White), and Haze (Light blue). Twix and Sky love to sing and are both guys, and the other 2 love to eat and and make the boys shut up when they sing too loud. They are the girls


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

They are so pretty! I love what you wrote about them!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're all very pretty. I love Sky's colors. You named him perfectly!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

gorgeous! I used to have two, but now they are under rainbow bridge!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow Sky is so beautiful! love birds! I hava a cockatiel and am obsessed with Owls but would never have on captive LOL


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! We first had Zoey and Twix in a smaller cage about 20 inches by 24 or something like that. We loved the birds so much that we made our own cage which is now 4 ft wide, 3ft tall, and 2 ft deep. Then we got 2 more Sky and Haze. Boy they are happy budgies! We were lucky with Sky; he was the last white budgie. Zoey is the only budgie who isn't that afraid of people. She is the nicest


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> wow Sky is so beautiful! love birds! I hava a cockatiel and am obsessed with Owls but would never have on captive LOL


I would love a bigger bird but there would beno room and a lot of competition for attention lol


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, its fun to watch all the budgie chronicles; drama central right here everyday lol


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

*@Romad Thank you. We were stuck between Cloud and Sky but we weren't too sure if he was a boy or girl lol. Pretty sure hes a boy though xD*


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is their cage; a little out of date but I suppose it will do..


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your budgies are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!

Lisa


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

My budgies thank you all!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty birds!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

wow cool! i love parakeets, have 7 myself!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow that must be exciting! 4 make enough mess around their home but 7.. Lol I would love to have more but I doubt the budgie posse would accept anyone else eating their food.


----------

